
Why did ancient Egypt spend 3000 years playing a game nobody else liked? - blinskey
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-06-01-why-did-ancient-egypt-spend-3000-years-playing-a-game-nobody-else-liked
======
karmakaze
TL;DR, anyone?

~~~
beatgammit
I skimmed it, and the game is Senat, which was likely like simplified
backgammon (exact rules are lost), and it was likely popular because gambling
kept it interesting.

